# towing weight



## prae (Mar 23, 2015)

I have 1500 Silverado crew cab, 4x4, 5.3, 3.42. truck weight 5800 lbs loaded for travel. I want to pull 7000 lbs. does anyone have comments or sugestions


----------



## C Nash (Mar 24, 2015)

You idn't say the year of your Silverado but might find useful info here http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/why-gm-lowering-2015-silverado-sierra-tow-ratings-is-1593184398


----------

